# طاولات لجميع أنواع الشاشات والأحجام..لبيت جميل مودرن وعصرى...والتوصيل والتركيب مجان



## halasamy (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لا تترك أي قطعة بمنزلك دون اعطائها الاهتمام الكافي، بما في ذلك طاولة

التلفزيون..

لذلك لأننا نهتم بك..

نقدم لكم أفضل تشكيلة من طاولات الشاشات بأشكال متنوعة ومختلفه والموديلات

الحديثة المُجارية لخطوط الموضة العالمية والتي تجعل منزلكِ يبدو أكثر

جمالاً وأناقة

لبيت عصرى و كلاسيك

أشكال وأحجام مختلفة..

وفر مقرًا لشاشتك مع حامل التلفاز بقيمة رائعة

بلون يناسب منزلك.

وكل ده بسعر 599 ريال فقط.

والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا.

لمشاهدة المزيد من صور الشاشات..

نرجو زيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك لمشاهدة كافة الصور

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.576072619114557.1073741833.479506458771174&type=1

أو

نتشرف بسيادتكم بمعرضنا فى أى وقت..

أتصل بنا لنصلك لباب المنزل فى أى مكان..

أتصل نصل...

التوصيل مجانا لأهالى الريــــــــــاض

التوصيل لجميع مدن المملكة بسعر 50 ريال.

================

تصلك طاولتك بإتصال واحد..اتصل نصلك لباب المنزل مجانا

العنوان:

الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول- تليفون
0598733331/
0508283782 / 0112661000 0565765233


للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:

https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl

https://twitter.com/MariaCompny


دوام المعرض:

الفترة الصباحية:


8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا

الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

